# New control center



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Found a cool deal to add a trans temp gauge and extra accessory switches to the TJ. Hated having them mounted low on a panel below the glovebox. This looks much nicer and now a passenger won't have their knee cap destroyed in the case of an accident.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Cant get pics to post*

Help, I cant the pics to come up!!!


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Figured it out!!*

Got it now!!


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

panel pic # 2


----------

